# Positive GM/Dealership & Cruze moments...



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So I know there is a lot of problems that are circulating the forums and the web about our cars or certain dealerships, but not every Cruze or every dealership in s**t. So I wanted to start a thread on some of the positive encounters people have had with there Cruze or the dealership or maybe even both. So here is mine;

So far every issue, recall or just routine maintenance has been an extremely pleasant visit. Not that I want to bring my car in for service, but between this dealership and the service manager and service writer that I have dealt with since I have owned my Cruze has made this one of the most rewarding vehicles that I have owned. I have only complained once about a slight transmission problem (6MT) and now my new transmission just arrived yesterday and my new shifter will be in tomorrow. So tomorrow morning I'll be dropping my Cruze off for a few days to get the transmission and shifter replaced, plus a 4-wheel alignment. And I know that I should not need a new transmission after only 31,XXX miles, but I mean the fact that instead of making me jump through hoops to get things done, and just doing it is a great feeling and a proper way to do business. SO for any of you that live close to Escondido, CA I would highly recommend going to Quality Chevrolet and only speaking to Diego when it comes to any repairs or servicing that is needed on your Cruze, or any of your GM vehicles for that matter. Plus if you mention Eric sent you, he may give you the hook up.
Only my 2-cents take it or leave it. :whatdoyouthink:


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

I think this is a good move to actually post 'good experiences' - lots of people come here and vent over negative crap. I'm glad your dealership took care of you. I'm about to get a new cruze soon, let's see how my dealership deals with me!!! BUT surely this topic needs to be filled with positive and/or non-negative stories!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

My dealer had been good so far.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My dealer has been good and helpful so far, but the car hasn't been that reliable itself. The car is going back for its 4th dealer visit in 4 months tomorrow morning.

Jim McKay Chevrolet in Fairfax, VA has been great with me - though I believe they're probably getting tired of seeing me. But they are always courteous and make a good effort to fix the problems right - the first time. If my car has to stay overnight (usually when they have to order parts), I'm given a loaner car for the day. 

The HVAC system on this car is a piece of crap, and it'll be going back for its 2nd such visit to get the recirculate mode fixed tomorrow. I've also had the struts replaced for clunking, bad expansion valve in the AC system, chips in the paint, a key that stopped functioning, squealing brakes, and a "snapping" clutch pedal where the spring is bad. 

This is one of those cases where the dealer has been great, but the car's the annoying one. I think most people here have had the opposite experience with incompetent dealers, and start ranting and raving about how GM sucks and they'll never be buying another. 

Truth be told, I'm happy with the car, and will definitely keep it if they finally solve the last of my issues.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

All I can state is that I had a very pleasant, hassle free and great deal buying experience with my dealer. Can't really say much about the service as the only time my car has been back to the dealer in 25,000 miles was for the steering recall which only took about 15 minutes to check out.
I haven't bothered with the current recalls yet as I'm in no hurry to get them done.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...234-rate-rant-about-your-dealership-here.html 

No offence to the OP or anybody else, but members really need to start searching before posting new threads on the exact same topics that have already been started in this forum so that it alleviates having multiple threads on the same things and crowding the forum. I understand everybody wants their opinion and thread seen up at the top of the page but it makes it harder to find the information or the answer members/guest are looking for if they have to search through 4/5 different thread on the same general topic. Just a thought, no harm intended.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...234-rate-rant-about-your-dealership-here.html
> 
> No offence to the OP or anybody else, but members really need to start searching before posting new threads on the exact same topics that have already been started in this forum so that it alleviates having multiple threads on the same things and crowding the forum. I understand everybody wants their opinion and thread seen up at the top of the page but it makes it harder to find the information or the answer members/guest are looking for if they have to search through 4/5 different thread on the same general topic. Just a thought, no harm intended.


I do completely agree, however that thread is mainly just about the dealerships, I wanted both the Cruze and the dealerships praised upon in this thread, and to be honest this is more of a thread where if you don't have something good/positive to say, just don't post. But I should have looked harder, so my apologies.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> I do completely agree, however that thread is mainly just about the dealerships, I wanted both the Cruze and the dealerships praised upon in this thread, and to be honest this is more of a thread where if you don't have something good/positive to say, just don't post. But I should have looked harder, so my apologies.


Got cha. No worries man! Yeah, unfortunately you might still have the occasional person who will post something bad on your positive thread just to be negative about the Cruze, lol. But I'm glad yours and others Cruze/dealership experiences have been positive and that's good to hear and a nice change of pace on this forum.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

My dealer and Cruze have been fine... In a year and 25k miles, it's been in (3) times.

1. Infant failure of the airbag connection in the steering wheel (the part that keeps the connection as the wheel rotates). No big deal. Dropped it off the evening before, and picked it up the next evening.

2. Alignment settled in a little bit at around 5k, and it picked up a hair of toe-out, making it the slightest bit darty. Same deal, dropped it off the night before, picked it up the next night. This is a very common thing to have happen as suspension bushings wear in, at first. Had the same deal with the Trailblazer.

3. Shield recall last week. The wife took it in on the morning of her AWS day, and they took her home. We went out to eat that evening, and picked it up on the way home.

Dealer is Pedigo Hartland Crossing Chevrolet in Camby, IN. I haven't had a problem with them. Got our '07 TB there, as well. They took care of the infant input pump seal leak (2 drips on the garage floor per night), and the warranty changing the diff fluid in the G80, which were the only problems I've had with it.

Mike


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

My dealer and mechanic couldn't be any better! 








(I work there, and the mechanic is me.)


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jthod said:


> My dealer and mechanic couldn't be any better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get grease on your seat, do you complain about yourself to the service manager? Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL, YES. I hate when that grease ball does that!


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll let you know when I have a positive experience...


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Every experience ive ever had with my dealer has been absolutely amazing. I dont know if the dealerships in my area are just on a different level or if my family, friends and myself are just getting **** lucky at the dealerships in Missouri!


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

I bought my Cruze pre-Owned from Pine Belt Chevrolet in Lakewood, New Jersey. The whole car buying experience was pleasant and straight forward and the service department has taken great care of me and my car so far.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Little sad to let my baby go for about 3 weeks, but the new transmission and shifter should be installed and shell be back on the road in no time. But I know my dealership will take care of her. :wavetowel2:


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

I just picked up my cruze today. Great service from Dick Genthe Chevrolet in Southgate MI dealt with Scott. They have really stepped up their game. The shield recall was serviced, the a/c compressor was replaced and a TSB was addressed by putting a shield around the compressor, and the spark plug gaps were checked too and one was found at .090. In and out with a car wash..


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I like my dealer. I was in there yesterday for the belly pan recall. They installed the A/C condenser shield and didn't charge me any labor. I provided the part. They also made a second attempt to fix a rattle on the rear passenger side window. The tech took if for a test drive and pulled the door panel and upper plastic frame. The best part is he could hear a little rattle from the front door panel so he pulled that too even though I hadn't complained about the front. They don't always succeed on the first try but they make a real effort.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Best dealer in the country: Doug Henry Chevrolet in Farmville, North Carolina. Before I visited them, I thought "Farmville" was only a game on Facebook. Seriously, the best sales and service guys I've ever had the pleasure of doing business with. I have been buying cars in both New York and North Carolina for the past 41 years so I have a lot of experience with rating dealerships!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> Best dealer in the country: Doug Henry Chevrolet in Farmville, North Carolina. Before I visited them, I thought "Farmville" was only a game on Facebook. Seriously, the best sales and service guys I've ever had the pleasure of doing business with. I have been buying cars in both New York and North Carolina for the past 41 years so I have a lot of experience with rating dealerships!


Hahaha, we have a Farmville in VA!


----------

